# Carro seguidor de luz de 3V...



## lucifer (Nov 24, 2006)

hola quisiera saber como puedo hacer un carrito seguidor de luz 2 motores de 3 voltios... por favor que el diseño sea lo mas sensillo posible... gracias...


----------



## thors (Dic 13, 2006)

www.parallax.com


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 27, 2006)

pues podemos hacer algo muy  facil con un par de compuertas y unos transsitores,  solo hacemos una tabla de que hacer cuando la luz este  en una o dos entradas(acondicionadas con unas fotoressitecias) y el movimiento de los motores por medio de los transistores, es una inversion de unos $3US, me parece barato y sencillo, solo tendrias que hacer la tabla de verdad y sacar un par de ecuaciones booleanas


----------



## lucifer (Ene 8, 2007)

eso es lo primero que pense... pero que pasa cuando la luz no viene del frente ni de un lado sino en diagonal?... los 2 ldr van a sensar la luz... por eso mi pregunta... creo que necesito usar un comparador pero no se como usarlo...


----------



## Randy (Ene 8, 2007)

http://www.cucabot.tk/

el diseño es simple, es MR hide, espero y no me demanden por promocianr lo que no es mio,
creo que es lo que buscas jejeje
 suerte


----------



## ramon (May 12, 2009)

es muy facil solo necesita un comparador puede ser el lm 353 y dos fotoresistencias, debido a que si haces una tabla de verdad las mismas entradas serian las salidas, ademas necesitarias dos tic 31 para la alimentacion de los motores, es decir para que tengan mas fuerza es muy sencillo...


----------



## jonnathox (May 12, 2009)

Saludos.
Bueno pues yo hice uno hace unos meses como trabajo para la universidad y es bastante sencillo. Es analógico y no necesitas hacer ningun tipo de calculos o de medidas muy concretas. Por el momento no tengo el diagrama, pero en cuanto tenga tiempo te lo subo. Te dejo estas especificaciones.
- Trabaja con 4 baterias AA de 1.5v (6 Volts, el tamaño de las baterias es opcional, solo que hay que tener muy presente que entre mayor amperaje tengan, mejor rendimiento tendrá)
- Usa un par de LM311P (Comparadores luminicos)
- Otro par de TIP41C  (Para el control de los motores)
- 3 pares de resistencias (2x 10Kohms, 2x 1Kohm, 2x 330 Ohms)
- 2 Fotosensores QRD1114 (Montados en una sola pieza y con buenas caracteristicas para conectar y usar y hacer calibrajes minimos)
- 2 Motores de juguete (De preferencia con baja de demanda de poder, y de ser posible montado en alguna caja de engranes que puedas retirar de algun carro viejo o juguete sin uso, en algunos lugares los rematan y sirven muy bien)
- OPCIONAL: Discipadores de calor para los TIP41C en caso de ser necesarios.
                     Portabaterias de 4 ranuras
                     Rueda Loca Indispensable ya que es un vehiculo de 3 ruedas
                     Leds multicolores para adornar

Por otro lado te recomiendo muy ampliamente comprar los TIP41C de buena calidad, ya que muchos economicos no tienen las especificaciones estandar de saturacion y suelen fallar o calentarse demasiado.

En breve te dejo un diagrama de conexion que se hará doble ya que el lado izquierdo y el derecho son independientes y algunas fotografias del diseño montado en protoboard.

Espero te sirva y hasta muy pronto.


----------



## jonnathox (May 12, 2009)

Aqui te dejo algunas fotografias como habia prometido y en cuanto pueda armarte el diagrama te lo subo tambien.
Espero te agraden. Por cierto es el prototipo, ya con placa, se nota muy diferente, los sensores van por debajo y ese 3er TIP41C no va ahi, de hecho es solo para que identifiques a ciertos rasgos los componentes.
Hasta pronto


----------



## alexus (May 12, 2009)

aca te paso un link, no es muy complicado.

http://x-robotics.com/robots_simples.htm#Rastreador de Luz


----------



## jonnathox (May 12, 2009)

Ya te tengo el diagrama de conexión del siguelineas analógico que te habia prometido.
Doy por hecho que conoces la teoría de como funciona un siguelineas y para lo que cada componente de este diagrama menciona funciona y sus caracteristicas.
De cualquier manera cualquier duda será resuelta.
Cabe aclarar de nueva cuenta, esta parte del diagrama de conexión solo funciona para un lado. para hacer el siguelineas completa se necesita una replica exacta para el lado contrario.

Espero haber podido serte de ayuda. Hasta pronto.


----------



## jhx555 (Ago 11, 2009)

perdona esa imagen de ese circuito me parece muy interesante pero pues que cantidad de voltaje o que carga seria la adecuada funcione por un lado? muchas gracias


----------



## jonnathox (Ago 11, 2009)

Saludos jhx555, como antes habia mencionado para que trabaje el circuito completo (ambos lados juntos y conectados a la misma fuente) son necesarios 6V usando 4 baterias AA, la forma de conectarlos es indistinta, aunque recomiendo ampliamente hacer que ambas entradas de corriente en el circuito esten conectadas entre si, para que la alimentacion de ambos circuitos sea exactamente igual y en caso de variacion sea equivalente para ambos lados.

Como cada lado del circuito controla un motor y un sensor, es necesario que estos trabajen de igual, por lo tanto, el lado de la entrada positiva de un circuito, compartira la misma entrada positiva del lado contrario, asi como el negativo, de esta forma se estaria trabajando en paralelo para ambos circuitos y nos daria el resultado que esperamos, en si para contestar tu pregunta, cada lado funciona con 6 volts.


----------

